

The liquid fuel thorium reactor: safer, cleaner and more efficient than nuclear. - kloncks
http://www.ted.com/talks/kirk_sorensen_thorium_an_alternative_nuclear_fuel.html

======
ajitk
It is interesting to note why Thorium is not being used as widely as it should
have been. Most of the nations chose to invest in development of Uranium since
it can help them build nuclear weapons whereas Thorium does not.

On the other hand, India, which has scarce Uranium but a lot of Thorium, has
been leading the research and development of Thorium-based reactors using fast
breeder technology. China too has focused its research based on molten salt as
the coolant as are other countries including US, France, Japan and Russia.

